# Tim Hawkins



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 18, 2007)

Gene Cook had Tim on his show a few days ago. His site has some really funny audio and video clips.

Check this out
http://www.timhawkins.net/video.htm

Watch the "It's a Guy" clip.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 18, 2007)

This is a ministry? Oh dear


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't think he called what he does a ministry but he does do comedy stuff for Churches and corporations. He's actually a pretty funny, clean comedian.


----------



## potters_clay (Mar 18, 2007)

I heard Gene's show with him last week, he is a pretty funny guy! I wish we could see Gene back in the day with his long hair, that would be a sight!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 18, 2007)

I think the music clips are hilarious


----------

